# Interesting/Macabre website - thechirurgeonsapprentice



## randomr8 (Oct 24, 2009)

http://thechirurgeonsapprentice.com/the-chirurgeons-casebooks-1-2/


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Definitely an intriguing (and macabre) series of articles there. I found this comment in the discussion of body snatchers interesting:

"The clothes and burial shroud were sometimes removed, for stealing a body on its own was not considered theft since it had no value as property."

So pretty much only your clothing has any value after you're buried


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Fascinating! In the "You learn something new everyday" department, I never knew they once used human skin to cover books. Thanks for sharing the site.


----------



## JustJimAZ (Aug 19, 2010)

There go a few more hours....


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

I think I uploaded this right. Never used photobucket before.
Anyway, my Grandpa was a DR. and went to DR. school around 1900. I found this picture in my Mom's things. It is dated on the back with 1900. It shows him with other students sitting around a cadaver. Notice they are dressed in suits, ties and some hats. See the saw proped next to a leg! And people wonder why I am so ghoul oriented! Hahahaaaa!!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

So cool Hairazor! Which one is your Grandpa? I'm guessing the one with the X on his hat. I bet it smelled pretty bad in that room.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

X marks the Granpa is correct. In the big 8 x10 I have, the room looks to be meat lockerish in nature.
I can never get over the saw by the leg, saws have come a long long way in 100 years.


----------



## randomr8 (Oct 24, 2009)

That saw looks like a normal (modern) cross cut wood saw. Wonder if that's what they used before all the tool refining.


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Ok added him to Google Reader. Definitely an "interesting" find.


----------

